# Silverback Gorilla vs. The Grizzly Bear



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 16, 2010)

A Grizzly can beat a Lion but can he beat...

THE SILVERBACK GORILLA



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YhtYvQOZO4U[/YOUTUBE]

Keeping things in persepctive, A leopards bite strengths is stronger than a lions yet the Gorilla shrugged that shit off lol.

Stats:

"The strength of a silverback gorilla has never been measured, but it should be sufficient to say that anecdotal evidence of animals observed almost casually bending and snapping objects such as tempered steel bars (2 inches thick) and giant bamboo stalks, suggest that the gorilla has the muscle power of between 8-15 men and possibly more. Jersey Zoos Jambo was observed to hang from one arm (he was over 400 lbs) while methodically ripping over 200 ft of inner ceiling planks from the roof of the new gorilla house with his other arm (the planks were securely screwed and nailed), simply because he didn't like them. No other animal outside of the great apes has such a combination of strength and dexterity. The fact that gorillas don't use their strength to attack other animals in the manner of chimpanzees or baboons means very little as they are by their very nature, peaceful animals. Gorillas also have one of the most powerful jaws of any animal, which they use to get to the piths of various trees and plants. They can also use them in defense, and can inflict serious wounds with their bites if they so wish. Stories of their ferocity are largely unfounded, and when left alone, gorillas will never attack humans."

_*Source*_: 

So who wins?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 16, 2010)

I think this has been done before...and the Gorilla lost horribly back then as well if i recall


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 16, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> I think this has been done before...and the Gorilla lost horribly back then as well if i recall



Why?

It's more agile, more athletic and has incredible physical strength.

Not too mention it has hands which is a huge upside giving it's dextierety.


----------



## Cypher0120 (Sep 16, 2010)

The Bear has huge endurance and toughness in comparison though. It's not going down in one blow.

One quick maul from a bear would deal serious damage to the Gorilla though.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 16, 2010)

The Chakra Fro said:


> Why?
> 
> It's more agile, more athletic and has incredible physical strength.
> 
> Not too mention it has hands which is a huge upside giving it's dextierety.



The bear has massive strength as well, having hands won't matter shit when your opponent can smash your skull into tiny bits with one swipe...there's also the bear's better endurance to take into account


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 16, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> The bear has massive strength as well, having hands won't matter shit when your opponent can smash your skull into tiny bits with one swipe...there's also the bear's better endurance to take into account



lol Same can be said for the bear. Gorillas can push cars over lmao one hit from a gorilla would seriously fuck it up. Not too mention they are more agile and have much faster striking speed.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 16, 2010)

Cypher0120 said:


> The Bear has huge endurance and toughness in comparison though. It's not going down in one blow.
> 
> One quick maul from a bear would deal serious damage to the Gorilla though.



One quick blind maul from a bear...

leaves his face open for a donkey kong punch that will cripple if not kill him. Then the Gorrilla just pummels him to death.

Just look at the vid. It's not in your best interest to just blind rush a gorilla straight forward.


----------



## Cypher0120 (Sep 16, 2010)

There is still the massive size difference between the two.

And for funny:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMJ8GMApGx4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Sep 16, 2010)

The Silverback Gorilla threads return?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 16, 2010)

The Chakra Fro said:


> Why?
> 
> It's more agile, more athletic and has incredible physical strength.
> 
> Not too mention it has hands which is a huge upside giving it's dextierety.



because the bears larger...stronger and tougher...and durable enough to not be phased by small arms fire and has a record of pulverizing the skulls of everything from half a ton bulls...to lions in a single shot

a Gorilla has never done this nor is able to do this...the striking power of a bear and its speed far exceeds any living primate 

oh and animal face off videos you probably shouldn't submit as evidence..the show was..pretty weird numerous experts heavily criticized it..it was in accurate as hell and the Descovery channels well known for things like forcing their US navy seal contestants to take a dive against ninjas in one of their vs shows..because they where scared about loosing ratings and offending martial arts/east fanboys i would be leery about accepting them as valid they are out to make money please viewers and could care less about accuracy



The Chakra Fro said:


> lol Same can be said for the bear. Gorillas can push cars over lmao one hit from a gorilla would seriously fuck it up. Not too mention they are more agile and have much faster striking speed.



aside from being able to toss a car..everything else you said there is completely false....



Madara42 said:


> The Silverback Gorilla threads return?



with even more unfunny wank this time too


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 16, 2010)

Cypher0120 said:


> There is still the massive size difference between the two.
> 
> And for funny:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMJ8GMApGx4[/YOUTUBE]



Not really.


*Grizzly on average:

3.3ft

1300 pounds

Silverback:

600 pounds

5ft 11

Source: wiki*


----------



## Red (Sep 16, 2010)

I lean towards the grizzly bear.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 16, 2010)

To be so powerful, bears are pussies.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Ia7QsUAnkw[/YOUTUBE]

3 encounters

End result. Bear runs.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OiVGgdOYS74&feature=related][/YOUTUBE]

Bear runs.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 16, 2010)

because Silver back Gorillas are violent war mongering bands of raiders who actively invade human habitats and routinely display highly aggressive and territorial and expansionist tendencies

oh wait no they fucking don't those are chimps who are balls to wall awesome and bad ass...Gorillas are extremely passive and other wise more gentle non bad assses who only fight when they have no other choice..and then usually don't get into it

meanwhile bears can afford to be some what lazy/whimpy because well even freaking puny ass sun bears..can no sell a tigers strongest paw strikes and bites

you also leave out incidents like a single brown bear terrorizing an entire frontier town n Japan...Grizzly's who actively seek out and kill humans..hunters even going so far as intentionally sabotaging their traps...as warning 

and a grizzly raising up on its hind legs is much larger then the ape...not that it needs too Bears can literally one shot a fucking Silverback

hell some brown bear subspecies are known for doing things like ripping smaller bears completely open and chewing out their brains and testicles and eating their splean/liver and leaving the desiccated vivisected bodies 

I like how chakra fro's deliberately trying to twist shit to make bears out to be punks and Gorillas out to be biker gang roving bad asses  with said posters evidence being a TV show widely panned for its inaccuracy and coming from a network that has endorsed the following claims as officially true documented historical fact

1, Jesus body was found

2, Rome conquered mexico Peru Bolivia and northern Chile and built the pyramids and Aztec and Mayan and Inca  civilizations are offshoots

3, knowingly used doctored evidence to support conspiracy theories for ratings...and..has attempted to push Mayan apocalypse theories off as irrefutable scientific facts

4, had Navy seals take a dive in a "vs" scenario against ninjas..so as not to offend the pop culture image of martial arts and loose viewers

really that video is poor form and bad evidence from a shitty source...and the stuff your using to try and push your take on the fight is hilariously dishonest twisted take on bears and..of course it totally ignores the bears capabilities


----------



## Nikushimi (Sep 16, 2010)

An adult grizzly would utterly blenderize a silverback in the span of about five seconds. Seriously, bears are not to be fucked with.

EDIT: IWD, stop knowing so much shit. It makes the rest of us look bad.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 17, 2010)

Nikushimi said:


> An adult grizzly would utterly blenderize a silverback in the span of about five seconds. Seriously, bears are not to be fucked with.
> 
> EDIT: IWD, stop knowing so much shit. It makes the rest of us look bad.



ironically I'd actually give a pack of chimps better odds then a solitary silver back despite the strength gap if for any other reason then Chimps are actually extremely nucking futs and dangerous animals

where as Silver backs by nature aren't the "I'ma run up to guys with machine guns...break into their houses steel their babies...and murder them...in the woods" level...of blood lusted violence that chimps got


----------



## BenTennyson (Sep 17, 2010)

Grizzly wins with absolute EASE.

It is better able to fight on two legs than the Gorilla is, it has a very greco-roman wrestling esque fighting style which will pose problems for the Gorilla's retard arm windmilling bluff style. 

It has tougher skin, bone, and thicker fur, equal to greater strength, great endurance and actual killing WEAPONS. The Gorilla has long fangs but its not a carnivore and it doesn't have a carnivore's mindset to use them. It's teeth are also more curved to the side and not as straight so less effective in practical use anyway.

And this is assuming parity, 400 lb bear vs 400 lb gorilla. I have no need to justify how badly a 800+lb bear is going to maul an animal with thin skin (gorilla skin is barely any thicker than a human's), half the weight, and no practical offensive weapons to speak of.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 17, 2010)

to my knowledge no silver back has ever...shown that kind of tenacity..power and viciousness 

groups of chimps have..but then again they have something Bears have...and Gorillas lack...even under bloodlust


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 17, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> to my knowledge no silver back has ever...shown that kind of tenacity..power and viciousness
> 
> groups of chimps have..but then again they have something Bears have...and Gorillas lack...even under bloodlust



Irrevelant.

Gorillas only mess with you if make them. Then it won't be a happy ending.


----------



## Nikushimi (Sep 17, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> ironically I'd actually give a pack of chimps better odds then a solitary silver back despite the strength gap if for any other reason then Chimps are actually extremely nucking futs and dangerous animals
> 
> where as Silver backs by nature aren't the "I'ma run up to guys with machine guns...break into their houses steel their babies...and murder them...in the woods" level...of blood lusted violence that chimps got



Especially when they are on Prozac and handled by extremely ignorant and incompetent middle-aged women. But then, it's a good thing that never happens. 

There would still have to be a lot of chimps to give the bear a fight, though. Chimps are natural prey for leopards, are they not? A grizzly bear is on a whole other level.


EDIT: In fact, aren't gorillas the natural prey of some big cat? I think I heard that somewhere...


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 17, 2010)

The Chakra Fro said:


> Irrevelant.
> 
> Gorillas only mess with you if make them. Then it won't be a happy ending.



Which is again a case of temperment, Gorillas are not that violent, they don't need to be... they're not naturally predators. Bears on the other hand are, as they have that predatory instinct going for them. 

The Grizzy still wins, it has far better tools to use and a far better way of using them, and it coutclasses the ape in sheer endurance, power and durability. The gorilla is not winning this, not when the Grizzly is bloodlusted


----------



## randomsurfer (Sep 17, 2010)

What is up with that video clip that the op posted? It's obviously fake because it looks like CG.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 17, 2010)

randomsurfer said:


> What is up with that video clip that the op posted? It's obviously fake because it looks like CG.



It's a simulation made from the experts of the Discovery Channel.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 17, 2010)

The Chakra Fro said:


> It's a simulation made from the experts of the Discovery Channel.



Too bad Discovery is just as biased, inaccurate and hungry for ratings as every television networks. calling them experts is far from the truth.


----------



## Nikushimi (Sep 17, 2010)

I can't decide if the video in the OP is the single most awesome or single most retarded thing I've seen in my entire life; I'm struggling to identify it as "so bad it's good" or "so bad it's just bad."

Lol @ anyone who takes that as serious evidence.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 17, 2010)

I concede

Damn you Discovery channel


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 17, 2010)

Nikushimi said:


> Especially when they are on Prozac and handled by extremely ignorant and incompetent middle-aged women. But then, it's a good thing that never happens.



actually they do it in Africa several groups of chimps...are known for...raiding human villages specifically to target and kill human babies...not for food or anything..but just for the thrill of it



Nikushimi said:


> There would still have to be a lot of chimps to give the bear a fight, though. Chimps are natural prey for leopards, are they not? A grizzly bear is on a whole other level.



a dozen chimps...for a sure win..



Nikushimi said:


> EDIT: In fact, aren't gorillas the natural prey of some big cat? I think I heard that somewhere...



both Chimps and gorillas are prey for leopards irrc..Chimps how ever are the only great apes known for actually killing their hunters



randomsurfer said:


> What is up with that video clip that the op posted? It's obviously fake because it looks like CG.



it's a show that was heavily criticized for its accuracy and canceled iirc for a mix of it sucking and viewers not following it and said criticism by the discovery channel which is known for its entertaining and sponsoring various controversial and often baseless some times outright fraudulent..theories and putting them in documentary form

oh and it has good ass reality tv shows..but yeah the producers of that show where the same idiots behind navy seals vs ninjas...and "we have irrefutable proof that Rome conquered mexico two thousand years ago"




The Chakra Fro said:


> Gorillas only mess with you if make them. *Then it won't be a happy ending.*



your absolutely right....the grizzly bear will have to wash all that gorilla brain matter and blood off its fur



Emperor Joker said:


> Too bad Discovery is just as biased, inaccurate and hungry for ratings as every television networks. calling them experts is far from the truth.



they found jesus body...and have definitive proof that can't be refuted..that the Aztec civilization was merely an off shoot of some Roman colony...and ruled the rest of south America which was one gigantic... Egyptian colony...by default since they ruled egypt

the Discovery channels about as accurate as nightmare luffy's calculations



Emperor Joker said:


> Which is again a case of temperment, Gorillas are not that violent, they don't need to be... they're not naturally predators. Bears on the other hand are, as they have that predatory instinct going for them.
> 
> The Grizzy still wins, it has far better tools to use and a far better way of using them, and it coutclasses the ape in sheer endurance, power and durability. The gorilla is not winning this, not when the Grizzly is bloodlusted



to add to this any gun of weaker caliber then a 45 is not going to do any serious or lasting damage to a bear

where as a gorilla chimp..or any great ape would be about as hurt as a human maybe slightly less so at best


----------



## Nikushimi (Sep 17, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> actually they do it in Africa several groups of chimps...are known for...raiding human villages specifically to target and kill human babies...not for food or anything..but just for the thrill of it



I was facetiously referring to the chimp attack woman and why what happened to her did. 

But damn, did not know that.



> a dozen chimps...for a sure win..



I'm still not convinced. Even though the bear is sure to sustain some gnarly injuries in the process, it can tear through any one chimp like a thrown brick through rice paper, so it's difficult to see them getting attacks in edgewise...

This would be one of those match-ups where I wouldn't have total confidence in the weaker combatants unless there were enough to win through sheer mobbing. Comparatively speaking, this is not a whole hell of a lot different than that "100 peak humans vs. bloodlusted silverback gorilla" thread from way back when.



> both Chimps and gorillas are prey for leopards irrc..Chimps how ever are the only great apes known for actually killing their hunters



I've read that chimps kill baby leopards, but I don't think I've heard of any accounts where an adult has been killed. Though I wouldn't be surprised, as I've seen videos of chimps gang-beating other chimps. That's some harsh shit.


----------



## Federer (Sep 17, 2010)

The Silverback isn't going to replicate that 'karate' move on the leopard against the grizzly. The bear is bigger, most likely strong and he will wtf pwn him.


----------



## BenTennyson (Sep 17, 2010)

The bear does not need to be bigger than the gorilla to win.

An average lower 48 states 400 lb grizzly is more than enough to destroy a 400 lb gorilla.


----------



## Gig (Sep 17, 2010)

The Chakra Fro said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OiVGgdOYS74&feature=related][/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Bear runs.


From a Tiger 

A Tiger is one of the largest predators on earth along with the polar bear, animal also don't fight for the sake of fighting since they don't have health insurance.


----------



## BenTennyson (Sep 17, 2010)

That was a sloth bear, which is smaller than a tiger and nowhere near as strongly built as a grizzly.

Bears have smashed the skulls of full grown lions in 19th century animal cruelty spectator fights.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Sep 17, 2010)

grizzly and polar bears are the biggest and strongest predators. grizzly can be from 2 to 2,5 or more meters tall, and it's got massive strenght, and durability. I can't see how the silverback could take this one


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 17, 2010)

Maybe if the gorilla had human intelligence.


----------



## Genyosai (Sep 17, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe if the gorilla had human intelligence.



If it did, it would use a machine gun.


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Sep 17, 2010)

I believe this was done in discovery channel and for several reasons the grizzly mother fucking stomps.

The gorrilla is not going to do jack shit to the bear.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 17, 2010)

Nikushimi said:


> I was facetiously referring to the chimp attack woman and why what happened to her did. []



whoops


Nikushimi said:


> But damn, did not know that.



they are allot like us man right down to the violent impulses and prejudice



Nikushimi said:


> I'm still not convinced. Even though the bear is sure to sustain some gnarly injuries in the process, it can tear through any one chimp like a thrown brick through rice paper, so it's difficult to see them getting attacks in edgewise...



okay maybe two dozen for a clear win....the point is they'd do better then the Gorilla due to that innate violent nature...

but yeah a half dozen or dsozen chimps be getting one shotted



Nikushimi said:


> This would be one of those match-ups where I wouldn't have total confidence in the weaker combatants unless there were enough to win through sheer mobbing. Comparatively speaking, this is not a whole hell of a lot different than that "100 peak humans vs. bloodlusted silverback gorilla" thread from way back when.



that was a hundred real world peak humans right?



Nikushimi said:


> I've read that chimps kill baby leopards, but I don't think I've heard of any accounts where an adult has been killed. Though I wouldn't be surprised, as I've seen videos of chimps gang-beating other chimps. That's some harsh shit.



if they're in a group..their MO..is is to attack the offending threat until its neutralized...not just chase it off...but terminate it

every now and then a leopard is the victim of this not often


----------



## Delta Shell (Sep 17, 2010)

Not even a fight. The gorilla is dinner unless it's King Kong.


----------



## FireEel (Sep 17, 2010)

You people do realise gorillas r a natural prey of leopards?

Obviously I don't mean that alpha males fall prey regularly to leopards, the young and the female do, but when it comes down to it, leopards do risk their lives to take down males.


----------



## AzureD (Oct 4, 2010)

Yet 1 Human with nothing on him can beat a 1000 pound Grizzly with maybe 1 hour of prep in a forest.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Oct 4, 2010)

Why did you necro this dead thread?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 4, 2010)

AzureD said:


> Yet 1 Human with nothing on him can beat a 1000 pound Grizzly with maybe 1 hour of prep in a forest.



why the fuck did you necro this thread?

and thats a very disingenuous comparison given how superior humans are due to the brain...and sheer  dominance then any other species

no silver back is gonna sharpen a spear and use it to take a griz down

a chimp maybe but tgats only because humans have been stupid enough to teach those demonic fuckers how to make weapons


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Oct 15, 2010)

while this thread is necroed.

Who has seen this? I'd estimate that bear is about 300-400 pounds and is takin on a fucking full grown male Caribou. What a fucking beast.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-jWwBZ9HoY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Oceania (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi peoples new 2 the forums! Anyway on 2 the discussion... I'd say the Grizzly Bear would win this battle. Yes both animals are very strong, but the bear has the bigger bite and the most important thing sharp claws!!


----------



## Lucifeller (Oct 18, 2010)

6/5 with regen >>> 2/2 vanilla trash.


----------



## kokodeshide (Oct 18, 2010)

i would rather see this fight than any other fight in existence.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Oct 18, 2010)

kokodeshide said:


> i would rather see this fight than any other fight in existence.



Same here. It would be a fucking thrill ride no doubt.


----------



## BenTennyson (Oct 18, 2010)

Not sure why people would want to see this.

It wouldn't remotely interesting.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Oct 18, 2010)

Why do people keep bumping this thread?


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Oct 18, 2010)

Lucifeller said:


> 6/5 with regen >>> 2/2 vanilla trash.



lol thats not fair.

The former is an *"ANCIENT"* Silverback


----------



## Lucifeller (Oct 19, 2010)

heavy_rasengan said:


> lol thats not fair.
> 
> The former is an *"ANCIENT"* Silverback



Doesn't matter. The absolute biggest bear in green is Razorclaw Bear from Portal, which can become 5/5 if blocked, but since the Silverback regens, it's still boned. Even taking away regen, the most the Razorclaw can hope for is a tie. Besides the Razorclaw, the strongest Bears green has to offer are 4 power, thus 1 point short of killing the Silverback.

There's a nondescript variety of gorilla that's also a vanilla 2/2 (in the Legends set), but they aren't Silverbacks. All other gorillas are 2/3 at a bare minimum, usually bigger at 3/3 or more.


----------

